# Bose - Spec it or not?



## Mysterio (Jan 20, 2006)

*Bose - yes or no*​
Yes3952.00%No3648.00%


----------



## Mysterio (Jan 20, 2006)

In light of recent posts?

I'd say no for what it does but yes for resale value (if that makes sense)


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2008)

I posted yes. :wink:


----------



## steriotypical (Nov 19, 2007)

I voted no because I didn't get it and I don't miss it. However, I haven't been in a Mk2 with it so ignorance is bliss . . . and cheaper too.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2008)

I voted yes because its not my money. :lol:


----------



## Evil Derboy (Jan 25, 2008)

For the price and based on the criticisms that I've read on these forums surely you could spend the money on a superior after market solution?

Wouldn't that positively affect your resale value just as much (at a private at least - possibly not so much at trade in)?

Besides you start lose money the minute you buy the thing so surely enjoyment of the product is more important than the resale value anyway?

So anyway, I voted no.


----------



## nippo_ (Oct 31, 2007)

DUO3 NAN said:


> I voted yes because its not my money. :lol:


I voted no because it is 8)


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

Just stick Bose badges on the speakers :lol:

Sorry mate I couldn't resist after your other thread [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## syc23 (Jun 17, 2007)

Voted no cause I have a V6 nestled under the bonnet - when pressing on, that's all the music I need to hear 8)

The standard set up sounds pretty good so didn't feel the need to upgrade.


----------



## oli660 (Jan 19, 2008)

I still can't make my mind up on this.

I could buy some amazing component speakers with decent amps and a sat nav system for less that would outperform the audi one, only problem is i've got no idea who would be able to fit it for me!


----------



## Singletrack (Aug 1, 2007)

I'm with DUO on this one. It improves the residual. This said, listening to "Uninvited - Club Mix" on the way home last night, the bass is not that shallow - it's not gut churning, but not totally absent as some posts have suggested. It is certainly clean.

I would be curious to know how many voice coils the subwoofer has and what is it make of. Is it aluminium? Does it have as minimum dual voice coils? The objective should be to get good, clean, distortion free bass....so you can hear not only the techno bashing but also the deep vibrato of a masterfully played cello.

TT owners are an eclectic bunch :wink:


----------



## Singletrack (Aug 1, 2007)

oli660 said:


> I could buy some amazing component speakers with decent amps and a sat nav system for less that would outperform the audi one, only problem is i've got no idea who would be able to fit it for me!


I'm not sure that's a true statement. If you read through the SatNav threads on this forum, you'll find one guy who's installed a Pioneer HD1 and spent over 3,000 GBP doing it...that does not include speakers or amps...it's just the SatNav.

The HD3 - uninstalled, is just under 2,500 EUR in Belgium and they still don't have a face plate for the TT yet. Matching the functionality of the Nav+ and the Bose 255 watt system would probably cost you more in aftermarket components. You might well have a better system, but it won't be a cheaper system.


----------



## Wolverine (Dec 22, 2002)

Mysterio said:


> In light of recent posts?
> 
> I'd say no for what it does but yes for resale value (if that makes sense)


From what I've read I wouldn't spec it. I'd rather spend the money on another option. But perhaps I'm biased as my pre-owned TTR (which I'm collecting on SATURDAY  ) doesn't have Bose but it _does _have sports suspension!!!

Both my MK1 TT's had Bose but in those days there were hardly any other extras so that any TT that didn't have Bose was at a disadvantage in the resale market.

With all the option variants available to the MK2 I don't think this is much of a deal breaker. Especially so as Audi is defecting to B&O.


----------



## Martin L (Jan 19, 2008)

Bose, HK, B&O...

They're all IMO a bit of a marketing gimmick and esay money for the companies. Do they REALLY deeply research the cars and test the systems to see if they're optimal???
They've probably got a little machine that takes interior volume, resonance, etc and it spits out from a parts database what the cheapest amp and speaker it can get away with to make the system sound DIFFERENT to the stock one. Notice I've not put BETTER :wink:

Call me cynical but after having HKs in BMWs and MINIs and Bose in Mazdas and I'm very suspicious of their value.

Only ones I can honestly think put their minds to a decent in-car system are Mark Levison and Linn. That's because they are audiophile component manufacterers.

As for residuals I think it has minimal impact, it's a "nice to have". Systems are relatively easy to change and replace where as other options like leather, sports suspension aren't.

I'll stand by what I say when it comes to most choices, you pay your money, you takes your choice. Everybody is entitled to their own opinions :wink:


----------



## whynot (Apr 24, 2007)

Wondermikie said:


> Just stick Bose badges on the speakers :lol:


PMSL :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Fakes R-us










Stick the S badge on the rear and you're sorted.


----------



## docTTor999 (Dec 24, 2007)

I have BOSE on my TTR and have a loan car coupe at the moment without BOSE, much better sounding in the TTR, maybe because of the speakers being closer?

BOSE all the way for me.


----------



## Singletrack (Aug 1, 2007)

Martin L said:


> Bose, HK, B&O...
> 
> They're all IMO a bit of a marketing gimmick and esay money for the companies. Do they REALLY deeply research the cars and test the systems to see if they're optimal???
> They've probably got a little machine that takes interior volume, resonance, etc and it spits out from a parts database what the cheapest amp and speaker it can get away with to make the system sound DIFFERENT to the stock one. Notice I've not put BETTER :wink:
> ...


Actually Martin - they do. I work with Bose as a supplier of sound systems in our business units (hotels) and they do put a lot of effort into analysing the accoustics to get the sound right. Most businesses put in fire annunciator system speakers which are great for telling people to move toward the exists, but lousy for music. We use bespoke foreground music programming and as a result invest in quality speakers which must also serve as annunciator systems for our life safety equipment.

Talking to Bose about the issues in my TT, I have learned that they have been frustrated by the space Audi would allow them for components. They are also constrained by the maximum cost Audi are willing to allow for each system. In the end they have to weight the margins they need to make, the quality of the product they can deliver and the value this has for the brand's reputation.

I would not agree that "it is just marketing" because, as a brand, Bose risk their reputation when they find themselves in a situation as the one they have with the TT.


----------



## carly (Mar 24, 2007)

docTTor999 said:


> I have BOSE on my TTR and have a loan car coupe at the moment without BOSE, much better sounding in the TTR, maybe because of the speakers being closer?
> 
> BOSE all the way for me.


Thanks for that vote of confidence - we were hoping that'd be the case!


----------



## Mysterio (Jan 20, 2006)

Wondermikie said:


> Just stick Bose badges on the speakers :lol:
> 
> Sorry mate I couldn't resist after your other thread [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Mysterio (Jan 20, 2006)

whynot said:


> Wondermikie said:
> 
> 
> > Just stick Bose badges on the speakers :lol:
> ...


Seen as you're such an established member of the forum who probably doesnt even own a TT I'll let you off.


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2008)

Mysterio said:


> whynot said:
> 
> 
> > Wondermikie said:
> ...


People in glass houses 'n all. :lol:


----------



## Mysterio (Jan 20, 2006)

Singletrack said:


> Martin L said:
> 
> 
> > Bose, HK, B&O...
> ...


Seems to me Bose realise their gear does nothing much for the TT.

Bose Sticker it is. ;-) lol


----------



## Martin L (Jan 19, 2008)

Singletrack said:


> I would not agree that "it is just marketing" because, as a brand, Bose risk their reputation when they find themselves in a situation as the one they have with the TT.


Not wanting to get into an arguement or disagreement, but read any other car forum which has Bose, infact even hi-fi forums and you'll realise that Bose is all about "marketing".
Come on Â£300 for noise cancelling headphones :lol: :lol:
Take a look at their whole product range and you'll realise it's vastly overpriced :roll:

Grant you I'll give credit where it's due as Bose do a great marketing job in persuading people to part with their hard earned cash for their products, but the fact remains that IMO and probably quite a lots of other too that Bose aren't "up there" as a great hi-fi manufacturer.

Their strength lies in producing a meodecre product and selling it as a premium product, which I have no problem with. They are the clever ones and this is all down to marketing.

I think Bose is one of the most debated topics as it's those who have been drawn in by the marketing vs those cynical people like me :lol: :lol:

Just ask yourself, if they were truely good at making hi-fi/sound sytems why are there so many debates about them?


----------



## Mysterio (Jan 20, 2006)

DUO3 NAN said:


> Mysterio said:
> 
> 
> > whynot said:
> ...


 

I was one of the first old boy and I also have the infamous tag of being possibly the only person on here to have the damn thing nicked also after 6months!!

Anyway, I order tomorrow and my spec is finalised..........will post it on my original spec thread, have a gander!


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2008)

Mysterio said:


> DUO3 NAN said:
> 
> 
> > Mysterio said:
> ...


Spiffing Martin, but you missed the point. You haven't got one at the moment.
:roll:


----------



## Mysterio (Jan 20, 2006)

DUO3 NAN said:


> Mysterio said:
> 
> 
> > DUO3 NAN said:
> ...


My point was that the person making the noises originally probably never had one but still likes to pass comment.


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

Mysterio said:


> My point was that the person making the noises originally probably never had one but still likes to pass comment.


 :lol: that's me, I've never even owned an Audi.

I do love the forum though [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## Singletrack (Aug 1, 2007)

Martin L said:


> Come on Â£300 for noise cancelling headphones :lol: :lol:


Do you own a pair? Have you tried the other brands? Do you spend over 170 days a year travelling between hotels and airports? If you do, you know that even in first or business, good sound cancelling headphones are the difference between sanity and madness ....

Guess not....otherwise, you'd have bought the headphones in the States for less than half of 300 GBP.

Even Bose admit that they are not the top end of sound fidelity. Given however the large number of automobile manufacturers that offer Bose systems is no wonder they get the largest volume of complaints...there is no one else to bitch about.

But I guess until ARCAM or Nottingham Analogue start producing automotive systems, we'll all have to deal with a short list of brands. Which I guess is why the Ferrari 612 Scaglietti will have a Bose system including a new double DIN headunit that....guess what? Can actually read iPod ID3 tags and display them! In a TT, that is where the real rip-off lies. The crappy head unit.


----------



## oli660 (Jan 19, 2008)

Singletrack said:


> oli660 said:
> 
> 
> > I could buy some amazing component speakers with decent amps and a sat nav system for less that would outperform the audi one, only problem is i've got no idea who would be able to fit it for me!
> ...


Is the HD1 a like for like match for the Audi Satnav? I wouldn't have said so. Â£3000 to install one sounds incredible to me considering they are around Â£1400 off the shelf.

I reackon the sound system alone would be easy to match on a cost for cost basis. Just get some decent components in the front and an amp for starters.

As for the bose argument, i've never heard a sound system of theirs i've been particularly impressed by. As for the noise cancelling headphones, you'd be better off with some decent in-ear headphones imo.


----------



## Martin L (Jan 19, 2008)

Singletrack said:


> Martin L said:
> 
> 
> > Come on Â£300 for noise cancelling headphones :lol: :lol:
> ...


Yes I used to travel frequently, and used the Bose on AA, and other offerings on other airlines. I never considered buying a pair for myself. Why when the airline provides them 
But to your point of them been cheaper in the US, I think they're around $300 just re-inforces my arguement that BOSE are all about marketing 

Agreed that Bose are one of very few manufacturers of factory fitted ICE and they will get alot of moaning, but they also get it for their domestic equipment too. It's across their whole product range not just cars.

As I said before everybody is entitled to their own taste and opinions. I guess Bose is like Marmite, you either love it or hate it.

....I'm not going to even start talking about B&O, Style over substance is all I will say :lol: :lol:


----------



## oli660 (Jan 19, 2008)

Martin L said:


> Singletrack said:
> 
> 
> > Martin L said:
> ...


I'm with you there.. B & O are a joke. I remember someone on an AV site saying they had Â£15k to spend on a TV. Everyone said to save a ton because the best you could get would be a certain panel and scaler but instead he wanted a gold plated B & O jobby. I think he was 17 or something as well.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Would that be to match his tooth?
Drug dealers just have no subtlety.


----------



## Mysterio (Jan 20, 2006)

Wondermikie said:


> Mysterio said:
> 
> 
> > My point was that the person making the noises originally probably never had one but still likes to pass comment.
> ...


wasnt you mate ;-)


----------



## Merl (Jan 8, 2008)

Im no ICE expert but from what I can gather I'm not sure there is much more BOSE will be able to do.....they only provide the speakers and still have to interface with the Audi head unit..... no matter how good the speaker is, if you output low quality or low power you can do all you want to the speaker (within reason) and you wont necessarily get the performance you deserve..

If BOSE were to make the head unit it would surely be a different story....

I suspect that if you spec BOSE then go and replace the front end with an aftermarket one (such as one of the Pioneer Sat nav AVIC systems) then this will set the speakers free with much better quality.... wouldbe interesting to see if anyone has done this and noticed anything different....

at the very least you could discreetly fit a small amp and improve the BOSE sound quality.


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2008)

Well, seeing as the thread is petering out, the score stands at 50/50.

Hope this answers your question Martin.

:lol:


----------



## Mysterio (Jan 20, 2006)

DUO3 NAN said:


> Well, seeing as the thread is petering out, the score stands at 50/50.
> 
> Hope this answers your question Martin.
> 
> :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

OK, let me put it another way.

Does Audi Symphony provide enough quality and volume!? :idea: :?:


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2008)

Mysterio said:


> DUO3 NAN said:
> 
> 
> > Well, seeing as the thread is petering out, the score stands at 50/50.
> ...


With or without Bose? :lol:

My friend had non Bose in his, nothing wrong with it, good loud sound just not as good the Bose volume. Thing is i go for volume as stereo and clarity is wasted on me.


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

Martin L said:


> Singletrack said:
> 
> 
> > I would not agree that "it is just marketing" because, as a brand, Bose risk their reputation when they find themselves in a situation as the one they have with the TT.
> ...


An interesting debate. I have BOSE, the lack of bass does disappoint me, but the quality of sound goes a long way to make up for it. I'd spec it again.

The argument about marketing could apply to Audi just as much as BOSE (or B&O et al). Marketing is about persuading people to pay more than need to for the pure functionality of a product, by associating the product with other qualities. That's why we're all on this thread rather than Skoda.net. None of us "need" a TT, but Audi's marketing department has - over many years - persuaded us that we want one.

I'd question the value of having "great hi-fi" (as would be defined by the audiophiles) in any car. Even at standstill, a car is not the ideal place to enjoy hi-fi ... and once you start moving ... all you do is turn up the volume!

I too have plenty of other BOSE systems, and none of those have disappointed me. I appreciate that they are not top-end "hi-fi", but for ease of use, unintrusiveness (?) and market-leading product development (BOSE were the first with a decent iPod sound-dock), they work for me. Even in a TT.


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2008)

Bose.








TM


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

DUO3 NAN said:


> Bose.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Silly and unnecessary.

Not even realistic ...

... you forgot the badge

:wink:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

is that the new pipe covers for the 20T?


----------



## Mack The Knife (Jun 14, 2007)

DUO3 NAN said:


> Well, seeing as the thread is petering out, the score stands at 50/50.
> 
> Hope this answers your question Martin.
> 
> :lol:


Nah, I've voted now so it's 48% (Y) / 51% (N).


----------



## nippo_ (Oct 31, 2007)

Interesting race... in the beginning I was regretting not having bose on mine, later on I read about so many people being disappointed that I felt better not having spent money on shiny badges and much too small subwoofers. And then my standard speakers started to sound better and better... really! I mostly use my ipod as source, so there goes real hi-fi anyway...


----------



## Reaperman (Nov 3, 2006)

Mack The Knife said:


> DUO3 NAN said:
> 
> 
> > Well, seeing as the thread is petering out, the score stands at 50/50.
> ...


Nop back at 50/50 as I voted YES


----------



## GhosTTy (Oct 10, 2007)

Yes if you're also getting the SatNav+ as the bass sound works much better than with the other head units. Otherwise... maybe.


----------



## djhogster (Dec 13, 2005)

Bose sounds better, it might be that they de-tune the standard system for the comparison but it does sound better.
Sound has and will always be a personal preference, what sounds good to one person wont to the other, almost every anti bose post has been regarding the bass or lack of, my suggestion is put one car next to another and a-b compare them I promise you the bose will win.

I dont see Â£500 being that much for a pair of shiny BOSE badges, nine upgraded speakers an amp and active equalisation, when so many people on here are saying how important it is to get the 'tpm' at Â£75 just to equal out the buttons!!!

Guess which one will be more important when you come to resale....

I do think the head unit (source) is playing a major part in the bose issue, my advice go upgrade your head units.

All else fails and still not FEELING the bass go rip out your back seats max power styleeeee and throw in a couple of 18" subs wired into a 2 kilowatt amp.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

BOSE wont add anything come resale, so it will have the same value as TPM. :lol:

BOSE on the MKI was wanted as it was better (I voted yes btw) but for BOSE to be sort after the people must want it. Based on the poll its much more take it or leave on the MKII. Just dont buy it thinking you will see any of the money again.


----------



## PJLarge (Mar 6, 2007)

I voted no, but I'm just in the stages of messing around with the system in mine...

So far I've fitted an old active Bazooka tube I had sitting in the shed. It makes the non-bose car much less harsh, but I have learned there is some funny EQ going on somewhere in the system.

My tube is wired in using the high level inputs, basically I've tapped in to the rear speaker outputs from the amp. It's surprisingly easy, if you pull out the boot floor and the polystyrene liner and the rear seat base you will find the wires that feed the rear speakers.

I suspect it's the amp that's got some filtering in there to filter out sub-bass as listening to all sorts of music where I know there's a subterranian bassline on my home system it's not even audible in the TT even with the tube. I think it's the amp that's doing the filtering because in the older Symphony units and the RNS-E there are VAG-COMmable settings for Bose EQ or the model of Audi the unit is installed in which all change the bass or treble response of the unit - they're not there in the new Symphony which makes me think it's a one size fits all config for sound quality and the amp is where they sort it all out.

I'm going to the local ICE installer on Saturday and we're going to see what we can fit in there. I have an idea for how to fit a 10" sub in the boot without touching the usuable space at all - I want a completely stealth install. The plan at the moment is a JL sub, Genesis 5 channel amp and some nice speakers up front but all run off the standard head unit - line level outputs are there round the back on the standard connector block, all you need is an interface cable to give you the usual Phono outputs.

Stay tuned!


----------



## Merl (Jan 8, 2008)

Toshiba said:


> BOSE wont add anything come resale, so it will have the same value as TPM. :lol:
> 
> BOSE on the MKI was wanted as it was better (I voted yes btw) but for BOSE to be sort after the people must want it. Based on the poll its much more take it or leave on the MKII. Just dont buy it thinking you will see any of the money again.


you know sometimes I just dont get the "options dont retain any value" line

surely if you come to buy a car and you have a choice of 2 almost identical cars interms of condition, mileage, wheels and colour........however one of them has something like BOSE, leather seats and the auto pack then surely this makes the car more desirable and therefor your likely to pay nearer the asking price than the other one? just my opinion of course and perhaps its more relevent to the private sale market than dealership trade in deals


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2008)

Merl said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > BOSE wont add anything come resale, so it will have the same value as TPM. :lol:
> ...


Its a strange form of economics.

Trade in at Audi dealership = Â£0
Resale at Audi dealership = Â£ 1000's

Its based on the law of Bend over.

So, your car value = x
Trade in you have to factor in bend over = + bend over, which is a minus factor.

Complicated i know.


----------



## Merl (Jan 8, 2008)

DUO3 NAN said:


> Merl said:
> 
> 
> > Toshiba said:
> ...


 :lol: nice analogy! best to choose options with a -ve bend over factor which when compiled give you a +ve bend over factor....... :twisted:


----------



## sico (Feb 6, 2003)

Toshiba said:


> BOSE wont add anything come resale, so it will have the same value as TPM. :lol:
> 
> BOSE on the MKI was wanted as it was better (I voted yes btw) but for BOSE to be sort after the people must want it. Based on the poll its much more take it or leave on the MKII. Just dont buy it thinking you will see any of the money again.


1, in reply to "djhogster "post above and "de-tune of system" Bose has different speakers and amp so no.

2, Resale value will be affected and especially appeal. Most second hand buyers would prefer Bose over non-Bose. Look at the Mk1 for comparison.

I thins the issue is the speaker gilles they block out some of the sound, Bose probably designed the system and then Audi put the Grilles on which blocks the sound.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Not sure how you come to that conclusion, given most have said its no better than a std setup and some have said its worse. I don't recall a single person stating BOSE was a must.

I'm sure give two cars in the same colour and condition, one with and one without. You (not you personally, a buyer) would pick the car with BOSE. But that would be the same if the 'additional' options was the storage pack.

However, two cars with the same spec, same condition and a Â£400 premium for BOSE, I'd wager 80-90% would save the Â£400.

Ask your dealer, BOSE on the MKII is NOT a sort after option on the 2ndhand market. BOSE on the MKI is.


----------



## cedwardphillips (Sep 6, 2005)

Bose won't affect the car's value Mk 1 or 2 - it will make a car slightly more desirable but only in a " 2 cars, same mileage, spec, price one with Bose one without, I'll take the one with please" sort of way. The fact that there are more options available on the mk2 has lessened its impact. On the mk1 there were so few options - bose, 6cd, cruise, cup holders err.....


----------



## djhogster (Dec 13, 2005)

sico said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > BOSE wont add anything come resale, so it will have the same value as TPM. :lol:
> ...


I did say in my post that you were paying for nine upgraded speakers an amp and the bose active eq.

I have always had Bose in my Audi's although driven lots without, in every case I have thoought the Bose sounded better, I just feel that the majority of anti bose posts are by people that ticked the option box and were expecting roof rattling bass and the ability to be heard two streets away with the windows down! Fact is the Bose speakers are not that bad its the Audi synmphony that lets it down.

I would never spec something to aid resale as in general you wont see it back, I should know as I lost Â£6k in three months on my fully loaded mk2!


----------



## GhosTTy (Oct 10, 2007)

Toshiba said:


> Not sure how you come to that conclusion, given most have said its no better than a std setup and some have said its worse. I don't recall a single person stating BOSE was a must.
> 
> I'm sure give two cars in the same colour and condition, one with and one without. You (not you personally, a buyer) would pick the car with BOSE. But that would be the same if the 'additional' options was the storage pack.
> 
> ...


I would pay a premium for the BOSE. It's sounds great with the SatNav+ head unit. Excellent tonal quality.


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

GhosTTy said:


> I would pay a premium for the BOSE. It's sounds great with the SatNav+ head unit. Excellent tonal quality.


I'm not so sure the nav plus sounds any better than the other headunits Marcus. It certainly sounds the same as the RNS-Low unit. Infact, I think the fact that the Nav-units don't have a midrange tone control could make it sound worse, as you can't tweak the midrange down a bit to give the bass a helping hand. I find the bass is really 'lost' in the cabin when you're moving. The bass in the MK1 TT was a bit more beefy, I think it had a bigger sub enclosure. I'm going to utilise that dead area where the spare tyre would go to fit an additional sub and amp. Nothing OTT - I'm not into R&B :roll: . A shallow mount 10" sub should do the job nicely I think.


----------



## nippo_ (Oct 31, 2007)

markTT225 said:


> A shallow mount 10" sub should do the job nicely I think.


Yup, that's exactly my plan, too. That probably means rebuilding the undertray tool area...


----------



## GhosTTy (Oct 10, 2007)

markTT225 said:


> GhosTTy said:
> 
> 
> > I would pay a premium for the BOSE. It's sounds great with the SatNav+ head unit. Excellent tonal quality.
> ...


Hi Mark,
Have you fiddled around with the GALA setting (accessed thro the hidden menus on the SN+). I've found that with GALA off the bass increases in a subtle way as road noise increases, but if you turn on GALA, the volume increases across the complete sound spectrum - same as the other head units . Maybe you would prefer this?


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

GhosTTy said:


> I've found that with GALA off the bass increases in a subtle way as road noise increases, but if you turn on GALA, the volume increases across the complete sound spectrum - same as the other head units . Maybe you would prefer this?


Thanks for this suggestion Marcus. I tried it out this morning, and I think there is a subtle improvement in the bass response with the Gala OFF. Nothing earth shattering, but you're right - it does improve matters


----------



## sico (Feb 6, 2003)

I think we need to realise that that sound quality is not all about base and loudness.


----------



## PJLarge (Mar 6, 2007)

nippo_ said:


> markTT225 said:
> 
> 
> > A shallow mount 10" sub should do the job nicely I think.
> ...


Not necessarily  I'm planning to cut out the middle section where the spare would go and replace it with a box and use the side pieces as they are containing the tools. Provided everything's straight it should sit perfectly.


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

PJLarge said:


> nippo_ said:
> 
> 
> > markTT225 said:
> ...


This is my plan too. I have bought a replacement left hand side foam insert to chop up - part no. 8J0 864 501F Â£18.48.


----------



## nippo_ (Oct 31, 2007)

Anyway, there's no spare that can fit that area... at the moment it's housing few cleaning products and an extra jacket just in case

Thanks for the part number


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

The fact that almost 50% say's "NO" , say's it all.

Unless all the warnings from owners, just take it.
You're not the first donkey on this worls, and there will be more :wink:

Bose is the greatest joke on the MK2.
Specialy the part with "pilot-microphone" which activates other freqeunces to reduce driving noice.....hahaha. Yeah right.....a lot of bla-bla-bla.
If you don't like music, than choose Bose. Those badges look realy shiny.
If you like good music in your car, leave the Bose, and upgrade the standaard Radio-system.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2008)

Rebel said:


> The fact that almost 50% say's "NO" , say's it all.
> 
> Unless all the warnings from owners, just take it.
> You're not the first donkey on this worls, and there will be more :wink:
> ...


Actually Rob, 55% say yes.


----------



## djhogster (Dec 13, 2005)

Rebel said:


> The fact that almost 50% say's "NO" , say's it all.
> 
> Unless all the warnings from owners, just take it.
> You're not the first donkey on this worls, and there will be more :wink:
> ...


It does have a frequency compensating system, open your window at 100mph and listen to the sound. it doesnt reduce road noise it just increases certain frequency's to make up for bad road surfaces and wind noise etc. many cars have that system but most just increase the overall volume rather than specific bands.


----------



## Mysterio (Jan 20, 2006)

Specd it today then ripped the order form up and de-spec'd it!


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

djhogster said:


> Rebel said:
> 
> 
> > The fact that almost 50% say's "NO" , say's it all.
> ...


dream on.
a lot of crap from bose. they should have made a proper bass instead of these fairytales.
listen to music with an open window with 100mph? 
Do you believe that will sound like excelent music?
They can't made a proper Bass, when the engine is running at 15 miles....and you think they can create good music with a open window at 100 MPH?
hahaha, you should get a own tv-programma, i think you're funny ! :lol:


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Mysterio said:


> Specd it today then ripped the order form up and de-spec'd it!


You're a hero Mysterio :wink: 
Most of the owners, take it, because they think it looks cool. 
My respect goes to you

If Bose did me a offer, and they would give back my money, than i inmediatly swap the crap-sound for a standard radio-system from Audi. 
For the returned money i would sent my mother in law on holiday to the nortpole...


----------



## djhogster (Dec 13, 2005)

Rebel said:


> djhogster said:
> 
> 
> > Rebel said:
> ...


I was answering your point regarding the pilot microphone and was trying to give you an example of how it operates, it also works when driving over bad road surfaces at low speed with the windows closed.

I am trying to put across some reasoning to this thread and you feel the need to come back with 'dream on' and 'make some proper bass' ..

As for the tv show, thanks but I heard they were using some Bose kit these days so ill have to leave it


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

DJ, i have ordered my MK2 in June 2006.
Do you realy think i don't know how the Bose-system works?
The PDF was already posted 10 times, and you can also read the story on the BOSE-homepage section carhifi.

But that doesn;t mean that it's exactly like they tell.
I'm glad you like the BOSE sound on your car :wink:


----------



## Janitor (Jul 2, 2007)

djhogster said:


> As for the tv show, thanks but I can't get a word in edge ways cos some Dutch know-it-all has stolen all the airtime


Shame Hogster - but hey, he really knows his stuff you know..? I mean he must do as his opinon is apparently the only one that counts

[smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Janitor is also a big Bose-fan

Maybe you both can arrange a mini-meet and listen to CD's in each other car's with open window's at a 100 mph, on the excellent Bose Sound.

Don't forget to take pic's :wink:


----------



## Janitor (Jul 2, 2007)

Rebel said:


> Janitor is also a big Bose-fan


As usual, Rebel posts without any knowledge of the facts... but hey, that's never sopped you before Rob, so be our (uninvited) guest


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Janitor this thread is abouth the crappy sound from the Bose System.
Any comment's on this subject from you? Why you didn't take it? Maybe you can explain that to the rest?

If you don't have any comments and just wat a chat with me, you can send me a PB, than i give you my telephone-number :wink:


----------



## Mysterio (Jan 20, 2006)

Im being honest. I had Bose and I wasn't impressed.

I dont think it's worth it. Not that Im going to sing and dance about it (I possibly couldnt hear the music in any case on the Bose)

Marks out of 10 for "adding something" to the TT = 1 or 2.


----------



## djhogster (Dec 13, 2005)

Rebel said:


> DJ, i have ordered my MK2 in June 2006.
> Do you realy think i don't know how the Bose-system works?
> The PDF was already posted 10 times, and you can also read the story on the BOSE-homepage section carhifi.
> 
> ...


]

Do I really think that you dont know how the Bose system works? well no I dont even though you have seen the PDF :wink:

why oh why do you hijack threads when you obviously havnt got a clue what you are going on about?

I could now get personal but unlike yourself I would like to think that this (and forums like this) are for like-minded people and intelligent disscusion regarding there common interest in cars..

You mention about the inability to create bass whilst driving at 15mph.... as opposed to my 100mph figure? unlike yourself I am not interested how LOUD my car sounds at that speed as it usually indicates i am in traffic or driving through a city centre where i dont want to be noticed..
I have browsed this forum for a few years now and can honestly say that due to the passion and general information I found here I went out and bought a 3.2c THANKYOU GUYS##

Then i saw posts from the likes of ...REBEL just trying to be a cat amongst the pigeons... well done... what it must feel like to hide behind a screen and be-litltle people and there opinions ...........................................................................................................................................................................................................................................come on its a forum, ITS ALL ABOUT 
CONTRIBUTION as opposed to ME ME ME ME ME ME....................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................still nothing? SUPRISE

oh wait.,,, ER Bose bass der der der... Not enough bass.. Er ....

Rebel how is your Basic 2.0? mmmmmmm?????


----------



## sico (Feb 6, 2003)

Rebel said:


> Janitor is also a big Bose-fan
> 
> Maybe you both can arrange a mini-meet and listen to CD's in each other car's with open window's at a 100 mph, on the excellent Bose Sound.
> 
> Don't forget to take pic's :wink:


Yeah Rebel, you can do the same with your non-bose lovers.

You dont know bugger all about audio, this is probably yours below!


----------



## Singletrack (Aug 1, 2007)

Martin L said:


> Their strength lies in producing a meodecre product and selling it as a premium product, which I have no problem with. They are the clever ones and this is all down to marketing.
> 
> Just ask yourself, if they were truely good at making hi-fi/sound sytems why are there so many debates about them?


There is no such thing as high fidelity in automotive sound. Bose are no worse than any other product manufacturer doing brand extensions. The wife's Range Rover Sport has a Harmon Kardon system....listening to it this morning, I realised the Bose in the TT actually sounds better. But neither is high fidelity.

In the end, you get what you pay for. You want a SatNav head unit? A full range of speakers from tweeter to sub-woofer and gobs of amperage to back it up? You'll have to spend over 3,000 GBP to get it. As an aftermarket install, you'll have to deal with the inevitable rattles and loose headlining crap. I have been there.

The biggest issue I have with the system in my car is the pathetic iPod interface...and that is not a Bose issue it is an Audi issue.

Bose products range from great to poor. Irrespective of what you think of the price, they do produce the industry standard when it comes to sound cancelling headphones. Their computer sound systems are very good and compact. Their home cinema systems are middle of the pack (mediocre...) and overpriced. Their professional sound systems are also among the best you can get. Their automotive systems are probably the best on the market which is why they are spec in Ferrari, Maserati, Porsche and Maybach to name just a few of the 19 manufacturers they supply. This is not to mention the military applications...

Bottom line, it's a little bit more than just marketing.


----------



## djhogster (Dec 13, 2005)

Singletrack said:


> Martin L said:
> 
> 
> > Their strength lies in producing a meodecre product and selling it as a premium product, which I have no problem with. They are the clever ones and this is all down to marketing.
> ...


I couldnt agree more, I just dont get the posts saying spend your money on an aftermarket system.. Â£500 does not buy you much possibly the labour and cables.

I must have a look on the Maybach and Ferrari forum's I can just see the posts about not speccing the bose and popping down to halfords for more bass!!

Come on guys Â£300 or there abouts for the MFSW, Â£75 for the TPM, extended leather Â£x, 19" rs4s Â£x, BOSE Â£?
Its all about preference, Bose is by no means top end but you dont get top end for that money what you get is an improved product and an amount of investment behind said product.. the B&o in the A8 is Â£4500 is that worth it???

At least Bose manufacture there products unlike B&o that just put a label on it!

Funny thing is I am by no means a fan of Bose, have worked with many of there products and in general find them to be over hyped and over priced I just think that in 2008 Â£500 (or whatever the figure is) is not much to pay for a nicer sounding factory fitted ICE.

Thats MY opinion and unlike some (Rebel) I just wanted to add a half intelligent view to this thread.

So to summarise.

If your thinking about ticking the Bose box go listen to a car with it fitted and decide, You wont get earth shattering bass but you will get two shiny Bose labels, a better sounding ICE (round about Â£500 worth!) and you can sleep better at night knowing that you have something that annoys Rebel.

NOTE;
Rebel you are the entertaining one, why not get yourself a Radio show? I could listen to you on my Bose.. I like many others here have seen your webpage and I can honestly say working in the industry you do have the face for Radio :wink:


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

DJ, bose is crap. And i'm not the only one who said that in the past.

My technical english isn't very good, but i'll try to explain what i mean.
The "Audio Pilot Noice Compensation" is one big joke.
Like i said, when the car is parced, there is a avarage Bass-sound in the system, but when you start the car, and go for a drive whith the same soundtrack, there will be stronger noice from other frecuenqy's entering in the car and into your ears.

The "Audio Pilot Noice Compensation" should compansate that.
But it doesn't.
You don't hear or feel a proper Bass anymore when you drive 40 MPH hour. 
The same is also thrue for some other frequences. I think the complete "Audio Pilot Noice Compensation" is one big bullshit.

This is my 11TH new VAG (Audi/Volswagen) car. Most of tham i choosed for the fabric soundsystem.
I had the first car, where the sounds increase when you drove faste. It was on a Golf at that time. I had 2 times a A4 whith a standard soundsystem, and that was perfect. And even in the A3 from my wive the standard Audi-soundsystem whit original subwoofer in the booth, is perfect. Very bright and sprankeling sound.

The MK2 is the worst sound i ever had in a car.
First i thought i expected to much, but after reading all those complains the last 14 months on this forum, i now that the system is not as good as they say it is.
Singletrack, posted a reaction from some Bose-people who admit that there are some faults in the system.
That's enough for me. As long as they are aware of the problem it's fine with me. Personaly i can live with it. And like i said in other threads, it's just a car, and no car is the perfect place to listen to good music. Specialy when you got a superb sound-system at home.
It's my 11th car, and there will be more, so no problem whatso-ever.
I't s a waste of money, but these things happen in live.

The only thing i want, is to help people with there choice, To warn them for choosing Bose. I think they should listen to the sound in a driving car, and not in a parced car in the showroom.

The PDF from Bose looks very impressive indeed, but it's the sound that count's.
Bose home soundystem are also cheap and crapy, so if i thought twice i could expect this. Nope no Bose for me anymore. :wink:

p.s. : DJ, you asked how my basic 2.0 is?
It's fully loaded whith all the options i could choosed at that time, and it has a ABT re-map, but hey you can't now all those fact's, because you are new here on the forum. :wink: 
It was more expensive than a basic 3.2, but i didn't mind, because i wanted the "driver" version, and not the safe-for-woman version.
I had a lot of fun whith the car, last year on the Nurburgring, maybe you can search for the pic's and movie's on the forum if you are interested.
Thx for asking JD. How is your 3.2 ? Still shiny? :wink:


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Bose - yes or no

Yes 
52% [ 36 ] 
No 
47% [ 33 ]

Total Votes : 69

Almost the half from all owners don't like it
Those who want to buy a new TT, are warned :wink:


----------



## sico (Feb 6, 2003)

Rebel said:


> DJ, bose is crap. And i'm not the only one who said that in the past.
> 
> My technical english isn't very good, but i'll try to explain what i mean.
> The "Audio Pilot Noice Compensation" is one big joke.
> ...


Rebel just wants lots of base and loudness so he can have the windows down and play rap music in his neighbourhood.

For those who appreciate sound (at all ranges) they will understand when they hear Bose compared to normal.


----------



## Mysterio (Jan 20, 2006)

I suppose the question really is, in layman's terms what does bose give you that standard audio doesnt?

answer - not much?


----------



## Jimbo2 (Nov 30, 2006)

Mysterio said:


> I suppose the question really is, in layman's terms what does bose give you that standard audio doesnt?
> 
> answer - not much?


Clarity and definition as loud as you like.

If all you want is BASS then there are better and cheaper ways of doing this...

IMO the Bose system in the TT is let down by poor head units. Can anyone honestly say the radio on the Symphony system is any good? It's probably the worse FM receiver I've ever owned. Where's the DAB option Audi..?


----------



## Reaperman (Nov 3, 2006)

Jimbo2 said:


> Mysterio said:
> 
> 
> > I suppose the question really is, in layman's terms what does bose give you that standard audio doesnt?
> ...


Abso Bloody lutely.....I have said this in the past and will continue to say that the HU is not the best in terms of EQ range .
It struggle to cope with a varity of sources Radio/iPod with a huge variant in sound levels...on CD seems to perform well by comparison

..if anything BOSE exposes its lack lustre performance.....

My view of course... :wink:


----------



## SolidSnake3035 (Jan 5, 2008)

Reaperman said:


> Jimbo2 said:
> 
> 
> > Mysterio said:
> ...


That's a very good point, although I've heard the SatNav+ unit is quite different... does anyone have any experiences here?


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Nope it's not only abouth Bass. 
But the lower frequences are very important.
Not only with R&B, but also when you listen to the "Kreuzer" sonata in A Opus 47 from L. Beethoven, or a symphony from Mendolson.

Or "it's raining men" from the weater-girls.

What i would like to know, which system the "experts" in this thread have at home?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

My Harry Potter Audio books sound great with bose.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

ROFL

:wink:


----------



## djhogster (Dec 13, 2005)

Rebel said:


> DJ, bose is crap. And i'm not the only one who said that in the past.
> 
> My technical english isn't very good, but i'll try to explain what i mean.
> The "Audio Pilot Noice Compensation" is one big joke.
> ...


I have been browsing the forum for a few years now sorry I got my facts wrong.

I only had my 3.2 for a few months but had alot of fun in it, considering you say it is the 'safe for women version' as opposed to the FWD 'drivers' version :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

There were several comparing test between both models.
JC (topgear) and 5th gear both advise to go for the 2.0 version. But hey, they were to late, i already owned one at that time.
Than the carmagazines begon to test the car, and came with the same conclusion. I posted a lot of scan's from test in those magazines. Again they choosed for the poor and cheap 2.0 version. But hey, they also were too late, i already owned one.
The ultimate test from "Sportauto" one of the best german carmagazines, had a 14 pages test from the 2.0 with magnetic ride on the Nurburgring...
The times where awesome. He was faster than several other car's which have more power or more cylinders or whatsoever.
I posted that test also on this forum.

But let's face it...all these things don't matter......engines, Horsepower, drivetrain, 
The one and only things that matter's when you buy a new car is, good music (and good carwax) ....you as Music-expert should now that.
That's why we are all so happy we've got Bose....ain't we?

Poll above:

36 Yes
34 No

rest my case..... :wink:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Well that went downhill fast.

Just to be clear, the mags say its a better buy, not a better car. ie value is what they are advising on. As for the times rob, you know a 3.2 TTR beat it around the track and that car DIDNT have MR. :wink:

I think we need a which colour is best next. These threads are pointless.
Can we agree the badge looks good? :roll:


----------



## djhogster (Dec 13, 2005)

I now have an rs4 so would say that the drive and power is pretty important to me, It too has four wheel drive but then it needs it so that birds like me dont get in any trouble!!

Oh I do have Bose in it but prefer listening to the V8 :wink:


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Toshiba said:


> Well that went downhill fast.
> 
> Just to be clear, the mags say its a better buy, not a better car. ie value is what they are advising on. As for the times rob, you know a 3.2 TTR beat it around the track and that car DIDNT have MR. :wink:
> 
> ...


Indeed Kevin, some magazines said, the better choice to buy was the 2.0.
You are right.

The badge looks awesome. Another good move from Audi Marketing, because when they didn't put those badges on the 3.2 , a lot of people would not havbe bought it :lol: :wink:


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

djhogster said:


> I now have an rs4 so would say that the drive and power is pretty important to me, It too has four wheel drive but then it needs it so that birds like me dont get in any trouble!!
> 
> Oh I do have Bose in it but prefer listening to the V8 :wink:


Strange? And you were saying the Bose in the MK2 is perfect?
Does your wive has a MK2, or do you presume the Bose in the MK2 is just the same as in the RS4? If so, than you should read Singletrack his first post again.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

You dont get that badge as std in the UK - you have to ask for it.
I've asked for the quattro badge on the TTS too :wink:


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

After your "leather seat" campaign you won't get a badge at all.

All those hungarian carbuilders in Gyor, will leave their bad hungarian goulash-smell behind in you car.
And than everybody at AUK will drive first in your car before you receive it.

That's what you get, when you are the leather-seat-union man :lol:


----------



## djhogster (Dec 13, 2005)

Rebel said:


> djhogster said:
> 
> 
> > I now have an rs4 so would say that the drive and power is pretty important to me, It too has four wheel drive but then it needs it so that birds like me dont get in any trouble!!
> ...


I had a 3.2 for three months so am well aware of the Bose system.
I have never said it was perfect I just gave my opinion that it had better clarity than the standard set up.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Did you also owned a MK2 with a standard set-up? Or did you drove(!) in both car's and listen to the same music on the radio or CD-player?


----------



## Jimbo2 (Nov 30, 2006)

Rebel said:


> What i would like to know, which system the "experts" in this thread have at home?


Acoustic Energy Evo speakers, and monitors in the studio. And you..?

Rebel, maybe your Audi dealer forgot to mentioned this essential upgrade to your audio experience...


----------



## Reaperman (Nov 3, 2006)

Rebel said:


> After your "leather seat" campaign you won't get a badge at all.
> 
> All those hungarian carbuilders in Gyor, will leave their bad hungarian goulash-smell behind in you car.
> And than everybody at AUK will drive first in your car before you receive it.
> ...


I've just worked it out..
Rebel is an Alien from the plant Scrotium...because he speaks bollox most of the time and none of us understand him....

well most of the time.... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## djhogster (Dec 13, 2005)

Rebel said:


> Did you also owned a MK2 with a standard set-up? Or did you drove(!) in both car's and listen to the same music on the radio or CD-player?


I have driven both yes, I dont need to use the same source to compare I would like to think that my fifteen years working in the music industry gives me the ability to tell one sound from another.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2008)

Rebel said:


> There were several comparing test between both models.
> JC (topgear) and 5th gear both advise to go for the 2.0 version. But hey, they were to late, i already owned one at that time.
> Than the carmagazines begon to test the car, and came with the same conclusion. I posted a lot of scan's from test in those magazines. Again they choosed for the poor and cheap 2.0 version. But hey, they also were too late, i already owned one.
> The ultimate test from "Sportauto" one of the best german carmagazines, had a 14 pages test from the 2.0 with magnetic ride on the Nurburgring...
> ...


You rest your case on the poll saying more people would prefer Bose than not?
:lol:

I've also noticed the more you slag it off the more people hit the "yes" button.

I dunno Rob. :?

Maybe this should be made a sticky as to the futility of these polls and the arguments they bring up.

I see it went back to the 2.0 versus 3.2 in the end.

But whats the best wheels? :roll:


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

I have no problem's with these thread on top.
New members who want to buy a MK2 are at least awake when they spec their car.

The fact that 34 owners, almost 50%, don't like the Bose-sound say's enough.
DJhogster said the Bose was much better than the standard-system after he had a testdrive in that car.
I have no problem if people, believe him on his blue eyes and spec Bose on their car. 
Would be better, if they listen to both speaker-system by their own, during the testdriving. Or do you believe that 50% of the car owners who reacted to this poll, just fantasy?

Audi should dump them and look for a better Speaker system on their car's. Bose may be a "big" name in the UK, but over here it's nothing special. The accoustimass home system is even more rubbish than the speakers in the MK2.

Please feel free to react....i don't mind, as long as their are a lot of critics to the Bose sound, it's okay. :wink:


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2008)

Rebel said:


> I have no problem's with these thread on top.
> New members who want to buy a MK2 are at least awake when they spec their car.
> 
> The fact that 34 owners, almost 50%, don't like the Bose-sound say's enough.
> ...


Its not about reacting Rob, its about the futility of these threads because instead of debates they become arguments.
So, they drop bose and and go for B and O or Harmon Kardon.
Trust me, as an upgrade they'll be far more expensive and to be honest i very much doubt B and O will lend its system very well to
a) The substandard head units
and
b) Such a small and rattly environment to much success.

Yes yes yes, i know it can be specced in other Audi cars, but really, to what success?

Myself, i'm pretty deaf in one ear and to be honest i couldnt tell the difference.

In fact, ive got a B and W zepellin ipod dock coming tomorrow, look nice in the bedroom, but i doubt acoustically i'll notice much difference from my apple HIFI.

You also go on about people in the Uk only being interested in the sound systems in their cars and how to keep them clean.
What you seem to forget is the majority of the guys on here bought the car as a nice bit of transport not as a track car.
I think you forget that sometimes.


----------



## Reddo (Feb 10, 2008)

Definately with BOSE


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Duo, just because it is not my daily car, i don't botter so much.
I choosed the option, i did the wrong bet, now i take my lost, and next time i will be wiser.
It's realy not a big deal for me.

A driving car never will be a place to listen to good music.

I just want to warn people and look at the Poll. Almost 50% ain't satified with the system. That's way too much i think.
Another major point is the post from Singletrack where he said that Bose is aware of this problem....and maybe will look for update.

Instead of all those leather-complaining people i'm not out there for a update from Bose.
They can keep it. For the time i'm driving this car, it's fine for me.
I've learned my leason : Bose is nothing more than 2 shiney badges on the doorpanel.
No more Bose for me in any car.

And ofcorse, it's my own fault. I shouldn't choosed that option blindly.
But than again, at the time i ordered the car, it wasn't officialy out.
There wasn't a brochure, no testdriving, so everything we choosed was done on a computer at the dealer.
Than you can expect these kind of things.
Like i said, no problem, and no big deal. There are worst things in live than a crappy carsound :wink:


----------



## garvin (May 7, 2002)

DUO3 NAN said:


> Maybe this should be made a sticky as to the futility of these polls and the arguments they bring up.


Too true. There are basically two debates here:-

1. Is BOSE better than non BOSE .............. I think the answer is yes.

2. Is the improvement worth the money ............... always going to be subjective and no clear winning view. If you can afford it, yes and if you can't, no.

There are of course all the usual sub-plots about 2.0 v 3.2 / manual v DSG / coupÃ© v roadster / sagging seats v taut seats etc. but they are pretty irrelevant to this particular thread :wink:


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2008)

Rebel said:


> Duo, just because it is not my daily car, i don't botter so much.
> I choosed the option, i did the wrong bet, now i take my lost, and next time i will be wiser.
> It's realy not a big deal for me.
> 
> ...


I wouldnt take too much stock in those numbers Rob.

Probably half those numbers dont even have cars.

The fact that more people choose it, over 50% :wink: , shows that people are either still happy with it, or still happy to option it.

And as saying "its not a big deal to me", F**k me Rob, dont you go on about it. :lol:


----------



## Martin L (Jan 19, 2008)

Reaperman said:


> Jimbo2 said:
> 
> 
> > Mysterio said:
> ...


This leads to the point to why doesn't audi offer better head units :?
It usually is the case with ICE. Take a stock ICE system change the HU and not the speakers and it usually does sound better.
To paraphrase a little "shit in shit out", therefore IMO Bose is not worth it if you're saying the HU is shite :wink: 


Rebel said:


> Nope it's not only abouth Bass.
> But the lower frequences are very important.
> Not only with R&B, but also when you listen to the "Kreuzer" sonata in A Opus 47 from L. Beethoven, or a symphony from Mendolson.
> 
> ...


One thing I can't get to grips with is why are people SO obsessed with bass nowadays :? It usually the main complaint about ICE.
Can somebody please explain....
I tend to find ICE very bass heavy, especially the Bose and HK systems I've had of late.
To get a truely good sound you need the full frequency range, however given a car's volume and poor acoustics you'll struggle.
TBH if you want to listen to well reproduced music stay at home in your living room. I for one don't go driving in my car to listen to music.
I use it to get from A to B while having a lot of fun DRIVING :wink: 
Yes music does wile away the boring times sat in traffic, but I look to music in the car as incidental to the car journey.

What did everybody do 15-20 years ago when you were even lucky to get a radio in car with ONE speaker and let's not even start about tape players :lol: :lol:

Count yourselves lucky we've got small issue like this to debate about


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2008)

Martin L said:


> Reaperman said:
> 
> 
> > Jimbo2 said:
> ...


Audi wont increase the quality of the HU's because to make similar profits they would make the cost to the consumer ridiculously expensive and we wouldn't buy them.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

I don't think it's only the HU.

Maybe the fact that Audi also offered the B&O on the A5 say's enough.
Those who heard that sound in the A5 will proberly understand what i mean.


----------



## Martin L (Jan 19, 2008)

DUO3 NAN said:


> Audi wont increase the quality of the HU's because to make similar profits they would make the cost to the consumer ridiculously expensive and we wouldn't buy them.





Rebel said:


> I don't think it's only the HU.
> 
> Maybe the fact that Audi also offered the B&O on the A5 say's enough.
> Those who heard that sound in the A5 will proberly understand what i mean.


So this just reinforces the fact that you maybe shouldn't updgrade to Bose then... :? 
I fully understand it'll be a number of factors from the HU to the speakers to their positioning to the equalisation, the list can go on.
I bet even if the TT had the perfect components somebody would still complain. Probably about the sub-standard wiring or the variation in power supply from the cars battery :roll:

Are most of you using ipods? Now that as a source is already a weak link :wink: 
The radio? well it's compressed music so not a good source either, and the CD? This is a moving vehicle... CDs need stability to reduce the error correction, which seriously degrades quality...


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2008)

Martin L said:


> DUO3 NAN said:
> 
> 
> > Audi wont increase the quality of the HU's because to make similar profits they would make the cost to the consumer ridiculously expensive and we wouldn't buy them.
> ...


Ipod link is universally known to be shit. 
My volume and clarity is awful through the ipod connector.
Maybe a lot of the people voting no are specifically using the ipod connector.
I have it, used it once.
Use the sd cards in the satnav+ now and my partner says it sounds 10 times better.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Best thing to do is test it yourselve.
Only problem is, most people can't testdrive a car with and without Bose.
Most dealers don't have both as a testcar.
Therefor a lot of people take the option without hearing both systems.

Just like Garvin said, if money isn't the issue, than take it. Those badges on the doorpanel look realy nice.
If you can't take all the option's and you have to choose, than be sure what you take. 
I wouldn't spec a car without extended leather, Xenon, MR, 18/19 inch wheels, etc etc.
Bose is al the way down at that list.
Because all those things above will give much more pleasure for you're money.

So that is what Garvin also was saying, if money is not a issue, take Bose.
But i think that some other options are more wanted for a second owner after some year's than the Bose-system. Specialy after all this negative threads the last 14 months about Bose, posted on several forum's.
This is not the only forum where Bose get's critic's.

So those who think i'm only out here to critisize Bose, are wrong. I just want to give a honest advice to new buyers.
So if you have doubt's between some option's than think twice.
If money isn't a issue, choose all the option's included Bose.


----------



## sico (Feb 6, 2003)

Martin L said:


> DUO3 NAN said:
> 
> 
> > Audi wont increase the quality of the HU's because to make similar profits they would make the cost to the consumer ridiculously expensive and we wouldn't buy them.
> ...


Its true that MP3's have less of a frequency range than CD's reducing the quality via lossy encoding and thus reducing the size of the file required. MP3's are created around the average frequency that the human ear can detect - no more / no less. However this said, it is stupid buying a high price sound system and then to only use MP3's.

The radio uses frequency modulation so I wouldnt say it was compressed unless you have a digital radio which is compressed.

Agreed with the CD's however normally good read-ahead can prevent any errors from reaching the speakers.


----------



## Jimbo2 (Nov 30, 2006)

Rebel said:


> I don't think it's only the HU.
> 
> Maybe the fact that Audi also offered the B&O on the A5 say's enough.
> Those who heard that sound in the A5 will proberly understand what i mean.


The A5 has a completely different HU too.

You cannot compare the A5 system and the TT system. Chalk and cheese.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Indeed Jimbo. A standard (cheaper) A5 has a better sound than a MK2 with Bose.

Hopefully Audi has learned from their mistakes.


----------



## sico (Feb 6, 2003)

Rebel said:


> Indeed Jimbo. A standard (cheaper) A5 has a better sound than a MK2 with Bose.
> 
> Hopefully Audi has learned from their mistakes.


Yeah like you have sat in both of them and even if you did it would be "in your opinion!".

Jeeez theres a word for you Rebel!

Rebels just in deniel he wanted Bose but didnt order it, now hes trying to convince himself.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Ipod uses the same interface as the CD changer, so its not the quality of the interface. MP3s are a compressed file, this compression is not loss-less.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Mysterio

Did that help you make your mind up? :lol:


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Sico you can't now proberly, my car has Bose.
First one delivered without Bose in september 2006.
Second car delivered with Bose in november 2006.

Audi had forgot to fit it, just like Toshiba's car.
We did both get a new car at that time.


----------



## sico (Feb 6, 2003)

I think the definative answer to the question is go to a dealer and listen to Bose and Non-Bose and make your own mind up.

This forum is just emotional, people with Bose will recommend it and those without will not.

Rebel is just in denial and you shouldnt trust him anyway because his brain to keyboard is an MP3 type lossy encoding method which filters out any intelect.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Toshiba said:


> Mysterio
> 
> Did that help you make your mind up? :lol:


 :lol: :lol:


----------

